# Everybody loves a picture thread!



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 16, 2007)

(especially when it involves yours truly) 

Anyway, here are some random pictures I felt like sharing... enjoyyyy










































PS - I think my new skull/crossbones pajamas are pretty pimp... any thoughts?


----------



## Aurora (Nov 16, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> PS - I think my new skull/crossbones pajamas are pretty pimp... any thoughts?



Agreed.  Cute pics!


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 16, 2007)

rocczilla said:


>



I have the same shirt hahaha...


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 16, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> PS - I think my new skull/crossbones pajamas are pretty pimp... any thoughts?



They rock the freaking universe! \m/ I want a pair :doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 16, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> They rock the freaking universe! \m/ I want a pair :doh:



Big and Tall, my friend. It's pretty much the only place I shop :bow:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 16, 2007)

I <3 skull pj's!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice pics, the smile suits you better than the frown though, keep up the smiles, they are one of your best features......


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 16, 2007)

Haha that was just part of our "Street Tough" weekend. We all bought leather jackets and toughed it up on the streets of PSU. That was my hard face lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 16, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I <3 skull pj's!



As do I, as do I


----------



## Undine (Nov 16, 2007)

I totally <3 the skull pants. I want a pair!

And your smile makes me happy.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 16, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Big and Tall, my friend. It's pretty much the only place I shop :bow:



Blarg... there's only one shop here and it's not the easiest place to go to. I only go there for videogames . (there are awesome restaurants there too :eat1


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 17, 2007)

Undine said:


> I totally <3 the skull pants. I want a pair!
> 
> And your smile makes me happy.



Any photo of you makes me happy


----------



## Undine (Nov 17, 2007)

Umm...

:blush:


----------



## Undine (Nov 17, 2007)

I wasn't going to say anything, but I thought I should break the news. I photoshop all my pics. In reality, this is me.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 17, 2007)

Undine said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but I thought I should break the news. I photoshop all my pics. In reality, this is me.



Aw come on... a little makeup should do the trick!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 17, 2007)

Undine said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but I thought I should break the news. I photoshop all my pics. In reality, this is me.




Wow... a lil freaky eyes but very straight teeth


----------



## findingme4me (Nov 17, 2007)

it made my stomach turn so im not sure if make up is the answer..


----------



## Undine (Nov 18, 2007)

Foundation won't stick to the scales.

But anyway, this is Rocczilla's thread!
/hides zombie-face


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2007)

"brrrraaaaaiiiinnnnssssss"

PS - I have some more pics to put up. I'll get on that ASAP.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2007)

As promised, here is a new series of pictures of yours truly































Enjoy, my friends. :bow:


----------



## Undine (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad you got the hint.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2007)

What hint would that be?


----------



## Undine (Nov 18, 2007)

To post more pics, silly.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah.... I knew that :doh:

EDIT:

Oooo, my 100th post. I love you all.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 19, 2007)

As soon as I saw your pj pants I thought "ooh my son would love those!" Might stop him wandering round the house in his boxers (ugh) and complaining that hes cold! Does that store have an online site? Id like to get my son some to put away for christmas. I looked online but cant find a site.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> As soon as I saw your pj pants I thought "ooh my son would love those!" Might stop him wandering round the house in his boxers (ugh) and complaining that hes cold! Does that store have an online site? Id like to get my son some to put away for christmas. I looked online but cant find a site.



casualmale dot com 

They ship international too, but it might be kinda expensive.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, dude, that's where I go. I believe they ship international.

EDIT:
But this thread hi-jackage must stop! lol


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow! Great new pics too...love the smile..and what a belly.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice hat! but this message is too short so this is some filler...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 19, 2007)

Knyghtmare said:


> Nice hat! but this message is too short so this is some filler...



My dad was on a business trip in Texas and he asked me if I wanted a souvenir. I told him to buy me a real, authentic cowboy hat. I love it. Reminds me of Johnny Cash.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 19, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Yeah, dude, that's where I go. I believe they ship international.
> 
> *EDIT:
> But this thread hi-jackage must stop! lol*


*
*
You brought the super awesome pj's! Deal with it .


Nice hat (Johnny Cash kicks ass \m/)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 21, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Yeah, dude, that's where I go. I believe they ship international.
> 
> EDIT:
> But this thread hi-jackage must stop! lol



*salutes* yes, sir 

I wanted to make another post anyway because the most recent post here showed on the main page as the angry face, I'm out of here thread, and with my name. Me didn't like, hehe.

I hijacked again, doh 

Picture related comment: What's that guy pointing at your face in the first set, fifth pic down?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 21, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> *salutes* yes, sir
> 
> I wanted to make another post anyway because the most recent post here showed on the main page as the angry face, I'm out of here thread, and with my name. Me didn't like, hehe.
> 
> ...



Haha, it's like half a cigar. Later that night we didn't have any blunts and attempted to roll the remainder of that cigar and make do with that... not a good idea :doh:


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 24, 2007)

rocczilla said:


>



PHWOAR!

You're cute; stop scowling!

The undies and the pyjamas are cool. The cowboy picture is great, but it'd be more fun if there was more of it. Or maybe there's a reason for that (thinking no bottom covering).

-SnapDragon.


----------



## fsdfe (Dec 1, 2007)

yessssssssssssssss :smitten:


----------

